# help a UFC newb!



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 15, 2007)

hi , ive only been watching UFC sinse the second ortiz-shamrock fight and i wondered who are the best fighters in the UFC at the moment and what are ther strengths , hopefully this will help me with remembering all the fighters!

thanks for any help,

chris


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 15, 2007)

This should give you a start:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_UFC_champions

Fighters come and go, and people have varying opinions of them.  

Tim Sylvia for example, is currently the HW champion, but is widely considered to be very overrated and expected to loose it with Mirko Crocop (Just signed from Pride) eventually being the one that ends up holding on to it for a while.

Chuck Liddell is holding the LHW belt, not really anyone left to challenge him. Although Quintin Jackson has a win over him (from Pride) and was just signed by the UFC.  So that fight should be coming up soon.

Anderson Silva holds the Middleweight belt, after walking through Rich Franklin  to win it, in a fight which he went into as a underdog.  Before that he walked through Chris Leben, who was seen by many as a up and coming contender.

At Welter weight Georges St. Pierre holds the belt, the other 2 that have held it and are still active are BJ Penn & Matt Hughes.  Hughes lost it to St.Pierre after a long run, and lost it previously too Penn, but Penn left the UFC after winning it and then lost to Hughes in his comeback attempt.  Diego Sanchez will likely get a title shot here soon as he has goe undefeated since he was on the first Ultimate fighter series.  Some people think he is overrated, but he's still undefeated and has been fighting some good fighters.

Sean Sherk has the light weight belt, but the division was just reintroduced and he hasn't defended ityet.  There is some talk of BJ Penn dropping to LW, which is his more natural weight class, in which case he will probably take the belt.


There is also Matt Serra (MW) and Travis Lutter (LHW) that are getting title shots for winning the Ultimate Fighter series, what chance they got is debateable, but I don't think its very good.  Serra is a longshot, Lutter a even longer one IMO.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 15, 2007)

Even though the Gracies are big in all the other MMA groups such as Pride and this new Elite, along with their own championship series.  They are the founders of the UFC, not the pioneers of round robin style multi style art tournaments but they are instrumental in making it what MMA is today.

You have fighters such as Couture, Shamrock brothers, etc.  Don't count out Michael Bisbing as well.

For research info look on www.mmaweekly.com, www.mmanews.com, www.bodogfight.com, www.proelite.com, www.sherdog.com, www.ufc.com, and www.ifl.tv. 

Good luck man.  By the way, it never hurts to pick up some of the king of the cage, PrideFC, and UFC dvds.  I am a TMAist all the way with my dan in Judo, blue belt in Tae Kwon Do, and Green in hapkido.  However, I am an MMA enthusiast.  I think it is cooler than Pro Boxing and certainly more fun to watch than pro wrestling.

Have fun in your research.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 15, 2007)

thanks both of you!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice post's Matt and Andrew!


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 15, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> This should give you a start:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_UFC_champions
> 
> ...


 
Matt Serra is a WW (he's fighting against GSP when the champ heals his knee) and Travis Lutter is a MW.  

I personally think that Tim Sylvia is boring...but, Randy Couture is back in the HW division, so we'll see.  Gabriel Gonzaga is a pretty good HW as well and so is Brandon Vera.  

Chuck is awesome.  Michael Bisping will also be a good contender for the LHW division.  Babalu is good too. 

Anderson Silva is definately a force to be reckoned with at MW.

GSP is freaking awesome WW.  I don't see anyone taking the belt from him in the future.  Karo is good and so is Diego.  BTW, BJ Penn's return fight was against GSP and not Matt Hughes.

Sean Sherk is truely a beast at LW.  If BJ Penn goes down to the weight, he needs to work on conditioning because that's what happened in his fights with GSP and Matt Hughes...he got gassed and Sean Sherk is a cardio tank.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 15, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Nice post's Matt and Andrew!


 

I agree with Brian and I really cannot add anymore to it.


----------



## Odin (Jan 16, 2007)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;700953 said:
			
		

> hi , ive only been watching UFC sinse the second ortiz-shamrock fight and i wondered who are the best fighters in the UFC at the moment and what are ther strengths , hopefully this will help me with remembering all the fighters!
> 
> thanks for any help,
> 
> chris


 
hey Chris you've picked a good year to start watching the UFC since it looks to be one of the better years with much needed top Heavyweight fighters entering the compition and the new lightweight division (look out for the next tuf which is rumoured to be lightweight only)...as for fighters names and what such dont worry to much about it to be honest if you can get your hands on a copy of any of the latest TUF's then your proberly get to know everyone (anyone notice recently how many ex tuf guys there are on PPV?!?!?)....if i have to give you one name though look out for a guy called JASON '' the athlete'' MACDONALD he's a bit wet behind the ears but looks like hes going to be a major force.

other then that Andrew said it best.


----------

